# Breeder Information in RI/MA



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

I was referred to a place called Tranquil Hill Kennel. I cannot find any information about them and they also go under Tranquil Hill Goldens. The referral came from a place called Rainbows End Goldens which I also can only find limited information about. Does anyone have info about either of these breeders? Should I be wary of them?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is this the Rainbow's end you're referring to? Breeders.NET
If so, I'd be cautious of any suggestions they offer. I cannot find any dogs of current breeding age that have full certifications under that kennel name. It appears they used to do clearances, but joined the "English Cream" fad. 

Back to Tranquil hill, it may actually be "Tranquil Hil" with only one L. I found several dogs under that kennel name. Some with certifications and some without. I would request the registered names of the dam and sire before considering this breeder further.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

It's interesting that she hasn't responded since I asked about clearances. I am also dealing with Cheyenne Farm Kennel in Ashaway, RI. By all accounts she seems very good and doing things the right way. Any experience with this one? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Cheyenne Farm Kennel looks like bad news. They're most certainly a commercial kennel, they have over 9 breeds listed that they're selling, including many varieties of "doodles" and other crossbreed which is a HUGE red flag. There is just no way that these puppies are going to get the socialization and attention that they deserve, imo. 

Have you contacted your local golden Retriever club for their breeder referrals?


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

We have been down there and have seen the parents on site for the golden retrievers. They also give a 2 year health guarantee. The dogs are all registered as well. If you know something I don't that would be great to know because there does not appear to be much selection available in the Rhode Island area. The only other place that I am considering was Arcadia White Goldens. All the rest just seem kind of sketchy.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Does the guarantee require you to return the dog? Does it cover the full cost of bilateral hip replacement ($5,000+) or pain management for the life of the dog? There usually is little "guarantee" in these instances. 

These dogs do not have any health clearances listed on OFA under that kennel name. AKC registration is not a guarantee of quality. Puppies and dogs appear to be raised in kennels and there are multiple litters on the ground at once. Many would consider this breeder a puppy mill. I am absolutely sure that there are reputable golden retriever breeders in Rhode Island or very near that area. The problem is that they may not have puppies constantly available because they are not breeding for maximum profit.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I found this thread using the search function here on the forum. Should be some good leads for a responsible breeder http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eeder-puppy/365521-rhode-island-breeders.html


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News seems good but it's hard to tell.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sunfire has a great reputation and there are many happy owners on the forum. My female Golden has sunfire back in her pedigree and she's everything I think a golden should be.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

So I was able to get back in touch with Tranquil Hill and she was able to provide me with the clearances for the mother and the father and they were all good. The father is from a different breeder. This is not a "puppy mill" since the puppies are all living in the home etc. This seems a little better than the first place I was dealing with I suppose. Some of the others listed on the other forum post have retired.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sedona and Demi have clearances. Aurora's eyes are out of date. If it's any other Tranquil Hil bitch, be certain that you were not shown a prelim and saw actual clearances. 
Same on stud dog. 

Most breeders who seek to improve their program use outside stud dogs as their own are likely too close and no one buys stud dogs to use on all their girls.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

The mom's name is Hope. The father is Tyler from a different source. This is what she sent me for Tyler's clearances. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Thanks everyone for all the help you are providing me. I want to make sure we are making the right decision.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

Can anyone look at the clearances I listed above to let me know if I should proceed?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The stud dog looks good, but it's quite the hunt to find the dam without her registered name.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals 
is Hope. She has her clearances as well.

This breeder really needs to make things easier to see.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks again for all your help. Going up this week to see them. Prices are steep for goldens at this point. 2000 for this litter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pebwin Goldens, Cressida Goldens. . . MA has many good breeders. IN RI there is Friday Goldens. Check with Yankee Golden Retriever club for a solid referral.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

Per Yankee: We do not have members from Rhode Island.


----------



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

You might want to open your search to all of New England to give you the most options. Our 4 month old boy is from Sunfire and he's the love of my life, but more importantly, all of their litters have clearances going back generations and they compete with their dogs which is important because then you have a history of biddability, intelligence and correct conformation. Good luck, I know the search can be stressful, but if you're patient and willing to wait, you'll find the best puppy for your family. I think waiting made it an even better experience for our kids.


----------



## Joe D (Feb 10, 2018)

marcus27 said:


> I was referred to a place called Tranquil Hill Kennel. I cannot find any information about them and they also go under Tranquil Hill Goldens. The referral came from a place called Rainbows End Goldens which I also can only find limited information about. Does anyone have info about either of these breeders? Should I be wary of them?


You may be referring to Tranquil Hill Goldens in Bellingham, MA. Deb is the owner and a great breeder. We have purchased 2 Golden's from her over the last few years and I can't say enough good things about her and her breeding program. Both of our dogs are simply amazing!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

marcus27 said:


> We have been down there and have seen the parents on site for the golden retrievers. They also give a 2 year health guarantee. The dogs are all registered as well. If you know something I don't that would be great to know because there does not appear to be much selection available in the Rhode Island area. The only other place that I am considering was Arcadia White Goldens. All the rest just seem kind of sketchy.




Swansea MA isn’t far from you, try Twin Beau-D goldens. Nancy Dellaire. Her website isn’t maintained, just give her a call and see what she has available or coming up. That’s where my boy is from. Be wary of fb, always ask about health clearances bc the farm kennels will just never answer you back and that’s all the info you need to know about them. They are in it for the money whereas a breeder is in it for the lineage and longevity/quality of the breed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAP (May 30, 2018)

marcus27 said:


> So I was able to get back in touch with Tranquil Hill and she was able to provide me with the clearances for the mother and the father and they were all good. The father is from a different breeder. This is not a "puppy mill" since the puppies are all living in the home etc. This seems a little better than the first place I was dealing with I suppose. Some of the others listed on the other forum post have retired.


I am Rainbow's End Goldens and your info is incorrect. I do clearances on my Goldens and they are born in my home and stay there until they leave at 8 weeks. I have a mobile vet that examines them before they leave. The pictures of all those Golden that are said to be Rainbow's End Goldens, ARE NOT! This is all false info about me and I will sue whoever did this. I have beautiful, well kept puppies and follow directions on breeding them.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

Why did you even post this? I never made one comment that was negative about your place, that was a different member who made those assumptions. The first place I was referring to was a terrible commercial breeder in the Ashaway area that I quickly learned was bad news. I'm also pretty sure you are the reason for me having a beautiful golden retriever because of your referral. So obviously I have nothing but love and good fortune for you. Before you threaten to sue make sure you at least quote the right feed post.


----------



## sthom140 (Sep 18, 2018)

Your archer is beautiful, which breeder did you use? We are in search of a red golden. No constraints on travel distance.

Would love to hear from you
[email protected]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Word of warning in general. Ask for a link to look clearances up on OFA. 

If the clearances are not publicly accessible on OFA.org - they likely are not full clearances. 

Some people do prelims (on very young dogs - only one view at OFA) and dupe buyers into thinking these are legit clearances. They are not.

Ditto getting Penn Hip well prior to 24 months and calling that a legit clearance. 

There's some other fishy business which some people do - because they are relying on buyers not knowing any better. 

Having public clearances on a publicly viewable database reviewed, cleared, and posted by a respected and neutral third party - is best.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

sthom140 said:


> Your archer is beautiful, which breeder did you use? We are in search of a red golden. No constraints on travel distance.
> 
> Would love to hear from you
> [email protected]


I sent a private message.

Just a reminder, you only have a few hours to remove your email address if you don't want to leave it permanently.


----------



## littlebitt46 (Oct 24, 2018)

I beg to differ with your ideas about Cheyenne Farm Kennel. if you read our testimonials and or talk to our past customers you will then know the attention that each litter of pups receive thank you Terry from Cheyenne Farm Kennel


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

littlebitt46 said:


> I beg to differ with your ideas about Cheyenne Farm Kennel. if you read our testimonials and or talk to our past customers you will then know the attention that each litter of pups receive thank you Terry from Cheyenne Farm Kennel


Is this you? https://cheyennefarmkennel.com/breeds

I would suggest- if you actually want to be a recommended breeder- you post registered names on your website showing multiple breeds and cross breeds inaccurately described as breeds... and a link to the dogs' OFA pages. Testimonials are useless, it is the opinion of the educated community that counts when it comes to reputation.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BAP said:


> I am Rainbow's End Goldens and your info is incorrect. I do clearances on my Goldens and they are born in my home and stay there until they leave at 8 weeks. I have a mobile vet that examines them before they leave. The pictures of all those Golden that are said to be Rainbow's End Goldens, ARE NOT! This is all false info about me and I will sue whoever did this. I have beautiful, well kept puppies and follow directions on breeding them.


Is this you? https://www.breeders.net/breeder/252382

If you care to be considered a recommended breeder, I would suggest you disclose both registered names and OFA pages on your breeding animals. Is this Rhoda? Pedigree: Rainbow's End Lady Rhoda and https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1823589 if so- and I believe I am correct- she does not have a passing elbow clearance and no eyes on OFA... her sire has no hips and elbows, and pretty much all of them have inadequate (prob from your mobile vet) cardiac clearances. So- no- you are not 'following directions' from the GRCA.


----------



## marcus27 (Sep 18, 2017)

This thread really needs to be deleted...whoever is running this page can we delete this whole thread?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

marcus27 said:


> This thread really needs to be deleted...whoever is running this page can we delete this whole thread?


Why? it is educational. There is nothing written here that cannot be backed up by public databases. 
And puppy buyers are not fluent in the language of clearances, so it is important to help them discern the truth. 
If these breeders want to be given a thumbs up when folks ask about them, they need to follow the GRCA Code of Ethics document in all their interactions.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

marcus27 said:


> This thread really needs to be deleted...whoever is running this page can we delete this whole thread?


As per the Registration Agreement posts and/or threads are not deleted: 

"This general information statement is to make all members of Golden Retriever Forum aware that we do not delete posts or threads (unless it is unwanted commercial advertising = "Spam"). Please think before you post as anything you post will leave a digital footprint for LIFE"

Here is the link for the GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------

